# The Dragon



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 30, 2020)

A macro view of our aloe vera


----------



## CherylL (Sep 30, 2020)

A dragon or maybe the lochness monster just below the surface


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 30, 2020)

CherylL said:


> A dragon or maybe the lochness monster just below the surface


Hmmm...I may have to add an ext tube and see if I find Bigfoot


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2020)

It's a cool abstract.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> It's a cool abstract.



Thanks. I was happy when I saw it on the lcd.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice shot, it makes me think of one of those caterpillars that have spikes.


----------



## Donde (Oct 3, 2020)

I'll have nightmares!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 3, 2020)

Not what I expected.......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot, it makes me think of one of those caterpillars that have spikes.





Donde said:


> I'll have nightmares!





Jeff15 said:


> Not what I expected.......



Thanks all!


----------

